# No Internet No WiFi - boonies!



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

So here is my question. I may be doing this for selfish reasons or I may be a nice mom-- maybe both. I have the original iPad. I'm drooling over the iPad 2. My daughter has no connection where she lives other than her hubby's smartphone, but she can only get on the 'net when he's home and it has a wee screen. 

If I give her my iPad as is and buy the iPad 2, can she have connectivity wherever she goes? (It's the top of the line, fully-loaded iPad and I pay the AT&T monthly fee.) 

Can both of us share it's current identity? I'm not sure I know what I'm asking here... I want all my apps and info that's on my iPad, but I want it also transferred to my new iPad2. I want her to be able to get her own apps, but not lose mine. She does have a mac.com addy. Again, I'm probably confused about what the heck I'm talking about. I want to give her my iPad, have her connect any time from home, I continue to pay the AT&T for her, add my new iPad with AT&T, and both of us get our own apps on our own iPads. I'm confusing myself. Does someone understand what I'm trying to do here? I want us separate, but I don't want her to have an empty iPad when I give it to her. 

The other huge problem you can't help me with... she has twin boys who go bonkers when they come to grandma's and grandpa's house... we both have iPads and the twins play and play and play! They will be bummed big time with just one!

Thanks to anyone who understands what I'm trying to accomplish here.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

When you sync your new ipad to itunes, just name it the same as your old ipad and sync it as an existing ipad rather than as a new one. That will transfer all your current stuff to the new ipad.  As for your daughter, you can also get a program called copy trans which will transfer your stuff from the ipad to her computer before you sync it to itunes for the first time.  Then you can import it into itunes. I have used it when transfering to a new computer.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I think I know what you're asking, but I don't know answers about anything for certain.  

I would guess (but feel pretty certain) that the monthly AT&T bill you pay for cell data service is for one iPad only.  No way to add another iPad to it.  When you sign up, AT&T is able to recognize that one certain iPad.

But about all the apps . . . I don't know.  Been wondering about that myself.

I got the "big" iPad last year on the release date.  Now realize I don't really need iPad at all.  I completely cancelled AT&T data service on it a few days ago.  I also have an iPhone and iTouch.  Though the iTouch is just an iPhone without the phone, I would not want to be without either of those.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

The AT&T account is based on the SIM--and since there's only one of them, it can't be physically installed in both devices at the same time.  You'll have to sign up for a second AT&T account if you want both to have 3G access at the same time.

As for Apps, you can give the unit to her with your apps on it, and she'll be able to download new ones directly from the device using her own iTunes account.  HOWEVER, the first time she syncs it with her computer, it will wipe out all of your apps.  The only way to avoid this is to keep both computers on the same iTunes account (so she buys new apps using your iTunes ID and credit card) and activate her computer on your account (as one of the five you're permitted).  I'm guessing this is not something you want.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I know that I will be paying for 3 AT&T accounts (Mine, hubby, and daughter) not a problem. Also, she does not have a computer to sync with. All she will have will be the iPad. 

I think my husband's iPad syncs to my account.

I just want to be certain that when she's at home without a computer and without WiFi or any Internet access, that the iPad will give her connectivity so that she can go on her facebook account, send/receive email on her mac.com account and d/l free apps. As long as I keep paying for AT&T, she should be able to accomplish this right? 

When I get my new gen 2 iPad, I'll just use my same access info and pay a new AT&T monthly fee.

(I have an iTouch too - haven't used it in forever!) I should look for it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

kwajkat said:


> When you sync your new ipad to itunes, just name it the same as your old ipad and sync it as an existing ipad rather than as a new one. That will transfer all your current stuff to the new ipad. As for your daughter, you can also get a program called copy trans which will transfer your stuff from the ipad to her computer before you sync it to itunes for the first time. Then you can import it into itunes. I have used it when transfering to a new computer.


But I thought iTunes could read the seriel numbers, and the seriel numbers would be different.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

drenee said:


> But I thought iTunes could read the seriel numbers, and the seriel numbers would be different.


I dunno. I am confusing myself at both ends! I still think I can do this -- give her mine, get a 2, and all 3 are mine... sort of.

All I need is a grand so I can order my 2 and that neat triangle cover! PINK!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

If funds are tight maybe you would be better off getting a WI-FI only version as your 2nd and using the saved funds to let her purchase her own apps... Somehow I think trying to give her your apps, while still using them yourself, is attempting to pirate the system... The apps really are not a huge expense but I think the developers should get their due share. JMHO


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Do you get 3G out in the boonies?  My parents live out in the boonies, they just finally started getting cell signal a couple years ago.  They use cell internet now through verizion, but only get the slow 1x internet--there isn't 3G anywhere near them yet.  But it's still a lot faster than the 28.8 dial up they can get, and they have no broadband options other than the way overpriced (and crummy) satellite internet.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Bonbonlover said:


> If funds are tight maybe you would be better off getting a WI-FI only version as your 2nd and using the saved funds to let her purchase her own apps... Somehow I think trying to give her your apps, while still using them yourself, is attempting to pirate the system... The apps really are not a huge expense but I think the developers should get their due share. JMHO


Don't have paid apps.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> Do you get 3G out in the boonies? My parents live out in the boonies, they just finally started getting cell signal a couple years ago. They use cell internet now through verizion, but only get the slow 1x internet--there isn't 3G anywhere near them yet. But it's still a lot faster than the 28.8 dial up they can get, and they have no broadband options other than the way overpriced (and crummy) satellite internet.


Her husband gets Internet on his cell, so I presume the iPad would work much the same way. I suspect they would have WiFi if they could afford it. Paying the AT&T monthly fee is much cheaper than paying for the Internet for them. I would have to pay that for them though.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Internet on a cell phone doesn't mean 3G though.  It could be the much slower 1x service like my parents get.  It works, but it's not broadband.  Faster than dial up, but not enough for streaming video etc.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You can have apps from different accounts on one iPad. My dh and I have basically all of our apps on both of our iPads, which I think is similar to what you want to do. The only limitation is that your iTunes account can only be on a maximum of five computers. I gave my mom an iPad filled with my apps and she's added her own over time under her own account. When the apps under my acct on her iPad need to be updated she just enters in my password for those, then signs out and back in under her own acct to update her apps.  Does that help?


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> Don't have paid apps.


Oh I must have misunderstood - Sorry.

So I guess I don't follow what you mean by "you want her to be able to get her own apps but not loose [yours]" Why not just have her set up her own identity and get her own apps? ... Why not give her an empty iPad and let her get her own apps? what are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Bonbonlover said:


> Oh I must have misunderstood - Sorry.
> 
> So I guess I don't follow what you mean by "you want her to be able to get her own apps but not loose [yours]" Why not just have her set up her own identity and get her own apps? ... Why not give her an empty iPad and let her get her own apps? what are you trying to accomplish?


1) She has NO MONEY. Anything I give her I pay for. 
2) She does not have Internet until hubby comes home and she can connect via his phone, but that is way limiting
3) There are free games on my iPad that the twins can play.

Basically, I just want to give her a device with connectivity, so she can email and use the web. She can only afford "free" and since I am fairly certain I am getting an iPad2, I just wanted to give her my iPad instead of selling it.

Not trying to lie, cheat, or steal. I just want her to have Internet access on my iPad.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> 1) She has NO MONEY. Anything I give her I pay for.
> 2) She does not have Internet until hubby comes home and she can connect via his phone, but that is way limiting
> 3) There are free games on my iPad that the twins can play.
> 
> ...


GinnyB, as long as she has AT&T (probably has to be 3G) service in her area, I would think the iPad should work there. What phone service does her hubby have?

For the record, as long as you have i devices listed under the same account, Apple won't let you "buy" duplicate apps. I have 3 iPads on my account; one for me, and one each for my 2 sons. When we first got the iPads, I thought that we'd have to pay for the apps per device (and was fine with that). However, I found when I tried to purchase duplicate apps, Apple would let me go through the steps of buying the app, but after I pressed the last button (probably something like "Are you sure you want to purchase this app?") and I pressed Yes (fully intending on paying for it), I would get a notification that I'd already purchased this app, and did I want to put it on this device? I felt pretty guilty about this, so I checked around, and that's just how it works.

I'm not trying to cheat Apple, it's just how they have things set up. As it is, there are very few apps that all three of us want, so we're not bankrupting Apple or anything. So Ginnyb, your daughter could definitely have the same apps as you, paid or not.

That would be such a great gift for your daughter! It would just open up a whole new world for her in her remote location! Hope it works out for you/her!

(Now that I think about it, when I first got my iPad and went to put apps on it that I already had on my iTouch, the same thing happened.)

Edited for typo.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

If you don't have any paid apps, then you don't have to worry about that obviously as she can redownload any free apps on her own account.  If you have paid apps you want her to have then that's trickier.  You could just buy them for her/give them cash for them etc. I suppose, so she can get them on her account.

Just buy her a 3G ipad (or give her yours after reformatting and setting up to her itunes) and set up an AT&T 3g plan account that you pay the bill for.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Kindlemama and Mooshie78 -- you have answered my questions. Of course I wasn't sure what my questions were, but I feel better that when I give her my iPad, she will be able to drive up to the boonies and have Internet access! I will delete my mail account and bank access, etc. before giving it to her, but I hate her being in the boonies w/o Internet. They have 3 computers, just can't afford to buy it right now. 

Coooooool... this just makes getting the iPad 2 for me more sensible! heeheehee. I just have to do it to be a good mom!


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> Kindlemama and Mooshie78 -- you have answered my questions. Of course I wasn't sure what my questions were, but I feel better that when I give her my iPad, she will be able to drive up to the boonies and have Internet access! I will delete my mail account and bank access, etc. before giving it to her, but I hate her being in the boonies w/o Internet. They have 3 computers, just can't afford to buy it right now.
> 
> Coooooool... this just makes getting the iPad 2 for me more sensible! heeheehee. I just have to do it to be a good mom!


If you're going to be paying for her 3G service, I don't think you can delete your bank account information -- unless you're going to have her enter her own CC info and you're going to reimburse her -- ?? Also, is your iPad 3G on the unlimited plan? If so, AND if you're going to have her input her own CC info, I would call AT&T and have a customer rep make the transition for you -- I think they're pretty strict with that unlimited plan, and you don't want to chance losing it.

Are you going to be buying your iPad2 at an Apple Store? If so, I would just take your old iPad with you and have them take care of everything for you.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

kindlemama said:


> If you're going to be paying for her 3G service, I don't think you can delete your bank account information -- unless you're going to have her enter her own CC info and you're going to reimburse her -- ?? Also, is your iPad 3G on the unlimited plan? If so, AND if you're going to have her input her own CC info, I would call AT&T and have a customer rep make the transition for you -- I think they're pretty strict with that unlimited plan, and you don't want to chance losing it.


iPads can now be put on a postpaid account, so AT&T just sends you a bill just like it was a cell phone, and you pay by check/CC/bank transfer. This would be ideal for GinnyB's situation, since there'd be no account confusion.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

kindlemama said:


> Are you going to be buying your iPad2 at an Apple Store? If so, I would just take your old iPad with you and have them take care of everything for you.


Oh! Excellent idea. Yes, I'll buy it through Apple.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

geko29 said:


> iPads can now be put on a postpaid account, so AT&T just sends you a bill just like it was a cell phone, and you pay by check/CC/bank transfer. This would be ideal for GinnyB's situation, since there'd be no account confusion.


I pay for 2 AT&T accounts and the $$ just comes right out of my account. I don't worry about hubby's iPad because he has no clue how to get an app or even update an app. He plays several games, and that's it.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

geko29 said:


> iPads can now be put on a postpaid account, so AT&T just sends you a bill just like it was a cell phone, and you pay by check/CC/bank transfer. This would be ideal for GinnyB's situation, since there'd be no account confusion.


Oh, sorry, I didn't know that. When my son and I got our iPads last June and went on the unlimited plan, I had to give them a CC number while I was at the Apple store (and they were helping me set it up). In fact, if I remember correctly, that was one of the stipulations of setting up an unlimited account. My other son got his for Christmas but is WiFi only, so didn't have to deal with it on his.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> Oh! Excellent idea. Yes, I'll buy it through Apple.


Yes, I think that would be your best bet. 

Your daughter CAN get 3G service, right?


----------

